# Bfp first egg share



## TWEETY29 (Jan 23, 2008)

hi 


I am wondering how many ladies got a bfp on their first go of egg sharing.

I am currently on the 2ww after es/icsi, due to test on friday, i jusy pray tis a bfp.


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

I'm one & could name another 5/6 ladies off the top of my head that I know of.

I had FET in the end due to OHSS but it was technically my first egg transfer.

Good luck for test day


----------



## TWEETY29 (Jan 23, 2008)

hi,

thats great news congratulations.

thanks for your reply xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks hun  

I'm sure I'll be returning the congratulations to you very shortly.  

xx


----------

